# Hair Algae



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have hair algae in my planted aquarium. I know this is a problem with o2 and co2 levels, but how do I fix it? The plants are planted in Flourite and given a "fertilizer" so I do not think nutrients are a problem.

Is there a way to fix this (along with manual removal) that does not involve purchasing a co2 tank (i.e. cheap...lol)?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

how long is your light on and what is your WPG? thats where i went wrong..


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

What is WPG?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

WPG = Watts per gallon

Watts of lighting per gallon of water.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most algae will grow on slow growing or non living items first (brush, beard, hair, thread, etc...). remove what you can. Waterchange. We still need to know tank specs to see what is out of balance. Algae is a sign something is wrong in your tank when it grows abundantly.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am not sure of the WPG, I will check into that. My PH is 6.0, Ammonia 0, Nitites 0 and Nitrates always below 5.0 (Ram Tank). I leave the light on 10 - 12 hours/day.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need more info. Ferts used? how often? How much? Co2? Waterchange schedule? Any other chemicals used in the tank? Tank location?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Need more info. Ferts used? how often? How much? Co2? Waterchange schedule? Any other chemicals used in the tank? Tank location?


I use Seachem Flourish bi-weekly according to directions. The tank gets about 2 hours of indirect sunlight daily. Water changes are every 3 days. The only other chemical used is Jungle Start Right. The light is A GE Aqua Ray seen HERE. One bulb...10 gallon tank. As for CO2, I have no way to test.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Stocking levels?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

2 blue rams 4 cardinal neons


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

I've found that once you get hair algae in your tank, it seems to stay with you until you get something to eat it. I had a problem with it in my 75 gallon freshwater tank even though all the levels seemed normal. I tried SAEs first, and they did eat some of it, but they could never keep up with the hair algae growth. Then I got 3 rosy barbs and within a few weeks it was all gone. Sometimes you just have to experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Very true. Hair algae, once established, will grow in the perfect planted tank environment. Rosey barbs are great hair algae eaters as well as livebearers (guppies. mollies (excellent), and platys). Harass the algae. Keep removing what you can (I use a toothbrush). Bury whats on the gravel by flipping the gravel over. Be sure to do a large waterchange after this as moving the gravel will release a lot of NH4 which will lead to more algae.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

that's funny. my hair algae ONLY grows on my hornwort, the fastest growing plant in my tank. but because it IS the fastest growing plant in my tank, when i get hair algae on it, i just pull off the affected stems and the hornwort grows right back.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm guessing it grows on the leaves closest to the lighting? Common also.


----------



## johnny-9 (Mar 20, 2006)

I have found that if you interrupt the light cycle with total darkness for 3 hours on and 3 hours off that it helps a lot in battling hair and brush algae. Also do frequent water changes like 60-70% twice a week. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a variety of algaes growing in my tank right now, but I wouldn't say it's too bad. In any case, I DO want to get some algae eaters of some kind. I was thinking along the lines of a pleco or ottos, though. The algea is mostly thread algea and diatomaceaous algea. Seeing this thread (no pun intended) makes me think that livebearers would be a better option for the stuff that grows on plants? My guppy seems to ignore it; but I've heard swords really go for it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard red-tailed goodieds eat it. Trouble is they like hard, alkaline, slightly salty water. I've been know to break don't a tank and scrub it to get rid of hair algae, but that doesn't work on plants. My plecos won't eat it.


----------

